
Steorn - shubhamjain
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steorn
======
aeinstein1
"We've successfully extracted free energy from the quantum foam!"

"But what'll we do with it? What shall we power first?"

"Hmm.."

"I've got it, MOBILE PHONES!"

"My God Jenkins, that's genius"

